
Now that Google+ has been shuttered, I should air my dirty laundry - tinkerteller
https://twitter.com/morganknutson/status/1049523067506966529?s
======
DyslexicAtheist
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18217912](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18217912)
which is dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18212682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18212682)

